# 2012 Ti predictions?



## theo3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Any guesses about the changes for the 2012 Ti models? I'm in no hurry, but if the only thing that changes is the price, I may as well buy now.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

What would you think is going to/like to see change? 

I think the Ti MTB frames are pretty consistent, design wise, throughout the recent model years. I suspect the road/CX frames would be the same.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Mopartodd is right on with this. Don't expect anything to change. 

Unlike bikes from other companies like Sepcialized/Cervelo/Pinarello/Willier/Look/ & others that update their bikes almost every year or so, Motobecane bikes are seldom if ever updated when it comes to their frames. 

Some things do get updated from time to time though, such as their installed parts/components but that's mostly due to OEM part availability and for meeting price point targets, for example when the Shimano Ultegra 6600 group availability dried up, you started seeing bikes with 6700 instead. Same thing with their installed wheels but those most likely would get selected to hit certain price points. And of course, some different color choices on their painted bikes... Otherwise, they tend to stay the same until either the factory stops using a mold or Mike switches OEMs.

So expect the 2012 Motobecane Ti frames to remain the same as they have looked til now. Although to be fair, Mike might have gone wild and opted for a different shade/color/font on the frame stickers...


----------



## theo3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

If it were up to me, the road frame would have standard geometry and more subtle decals.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

theo3000 said:


> If it were up to me, the road frame would have standard geometry and more subtle decals.


WHat do you mean by standard geometry? The specs look to be within the range you'd see on other bikes that i've looked at.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

One change I could see Mike justifying - add a Ti Cross bike with Disc brakes... The existing Ti cross frameset has the mounting, so it would just be a brake/fork/wheel set spec change. Easy to add a new model for him, and now that discs are "legal" for cross, there might be a market for more than just the one 9-speed, Aluminum frame, disc cross bike he currently offers...


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> One change I could see Mike justifying - add a Ti Cross bike with Disc brakes... The existing Ti cross frameset has the mounting, so it would just be a brake/fork/wheel set spec change. Easy to add a new model for him, and now that discs are "legal" for cross, there might be a market for more than just the one 9-speed, Aluminum frame, disc cross bike he currently offers...


also change the rear spacing on the TI Fantom Cross from 130 to 135 to allow 29er wheelsets to be used and the majority of mtb hubs that have 135 spacing


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

efraguiluz said:


> also change the rear spacing on the TI Fantom Cross from 130 to 135 to allow 29er wheelsets to be used and the majority of mtb hubs that have 135 spacing


Definitely looking forward to this as I'm planning on 29er / CX combo purchase in 2012 :thumbsup:


----------

